# Anyone know anything about hinnys?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Donkeys and mules are MUCH harder to train and are VERY smart. They can't be forced to do anything and they remember EVERYTHING! Time, patience, time and patience... Oh cheerios help too!

They can be quick to founder so limit grass, build a dry lot, and no grain. Hay only. Keeping them slim and trim is a MUST.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladycelia (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a hinny that I bought at 9 months, currently about 17 months old. Sharp as a tack. Really, just a mule with reverse parentage, with all the brains and baggage that go with being a mule. Can be a bit smaller than a mule, due to most jenny's being smaller than most mares. Ears likely won't be as long as a mule's, but longer than those of a horse.

My hinny is an absolute joy, and sometimes an absolute terror. As smart as working dogs I've owned. Intelligence near that of a pig, I'd say. And they won't ever let you forget it. And their memories are long--do something stupid or treat them badly and they will never, ever forget it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

One of the donkeys I work with is selectively ear shy. You can halter him, curry is ears and he let a little play with them this morning. As soon as he hears the curb chain on his bridle jingle he is instantly ear shy. Once I get the bridle on he is back to normal! 

He also learned to smile and step into a pedestal in 30 minutes. The next session he almost learned hug, I just wasn't able to have another session with him and haven't had time since. Oh yeah, and he will hold just about anything you put in his mouth if you tell him to take it. He really is beyond smart! 

The other booger is a lot less willing to please! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh boy, I already have a horse I suspect is much smarter than me, hinnys sound awesome, but I'm afraid of being outnumbered and outwitted if they join forces LOL


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I can answer question on the donkey half, but the horse half, I'm clueless! LOL


----------

